# JDialog - Fenster "unschließbar" machen



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

Hi!

In einem Programm von mir habe ich eine Instanz einer Unterklasse von JDialog die ein Dialogfenster öffnet. Wie kann ich bei dem Dialogfenster die Option abschalten das man es durch einen klick auf X (rechts oben) schließen kann?

gruß Gast


----------



## HLX (6. Sep 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ob Swing da etwas vorsieht, aber du könntest deinem Dialog einen Status geben, den du im registrierten WindowsListener unter 
windowClosing(WindowEvent e) abfragst. Nur wenn der Status das Schließen erlaubt, wird das Fenster geschlossen.


----------



## Guest (6. Sep 2007)

hab ich nun versucht:


```
class WindowStay extends WindowAdapter {
  public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
    //nix
  }
}
```

Für meine JFrames verwende ich das mit System.exit(0);
Ich bin mir nich ganz sicher obs so richtig ist, dass der Methodenrumpf einfach leer ist. Weil mit dieser Klasse erreiche ich bei JDialogs nichts.


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## *Hendrik (6. Sep 2007)

```
setDefaultCloseOperation(JDialog.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
```


----------



## Gast (7. Sep 2007)

danke!


----------



## HLX (7. Sep 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nich ganz sicher obs so richtig ist, dass der Methodenrumpf einfach leer ist.



Von "leer" war auch nie die Rede.


----------

